# Learn How to Troubleshoot an Air conditioning System



## zabaady (Jan 19, 2016)

• Troubleshooting an A/C system correctly will result in the proper repair for the unit in a timely fashion. But before performing system troubleshooting you must review the manufacturer troubleshooting chart.
• Before performing troubleshooting you must understand the system and how should be operating.
• Always use safety precaution before you start working on a system.
http://www.hvacrweb.com/article-categories/hvacr-education/


----------



## HoustonTrade (Dec 16, 2015)

Yeah, those manufacturers manuals really come in handy when it comes to wiring the system up.


----------



## aircon-servicing (Jan 21, 2016)

Check out this PDF, it is also very relevant for HVAC maintenance: http://www.clarks-garage.com/pdf-manual/hvac-02.pdf


----------



## ShepherdEHC (Feb 11, 2016)

Aircon The PDF is a nice one. A very good read for Air Conditioning trouble shooting that you can use in many situations.

Shepherd ENG Heating Cooling and Refrigeration


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

handy tool im gonna furnish a copy for the two young techs I got out there.. its a good reference and maybe they will leave me alone and not have to call for every ac repair if they got this.. LOL


----------

